# Pig Ears



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

My boyfriend Patrick is always talking about how his mom two malteses love pig ears. So today at Target I bought a little bag of them to see if Beowulf would eat them. He is carrying it all around the house and chewing and biting on it. I am a little relieved that he is chewing so long on this, since he gets bored of the other millions of little chew toys, and bones I have gotten him ... But then I became a little worried that maybe these were not good for them. Does anyone know if these are ok/healthy??


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I would say no on the pig ears.

In the contract I have with my breeder she specifically stated not to give: pig ears, hoofs, or rawhides.

Jax gets a type of "bully stick". It's the same thing, only not as stinky  I asked the lady at the training facility (where we buy them) and she said it's b/c they hang them straight up and down to let the "fluid" drain out... (just a little fyi)


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

> I would say no on the pig ears.
> 
> In the contract I have with my breeder she specifically stated not to give: pig ears, hoofs, or rawhides.
> 
> Jax gets a type of "bully stick". It's the same thing, only not as stinky  I asked the lady at the training facility (where we buy them) and she said it's b/c they hang them straight up and down to let the "fluid" drain out... (just a little fyi)[/B]


Oh no!!! I already gave him one!!! I just took it away from him, but he already has been eating a lot of it, will he be ok?!?!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think it's just because after awhile it can splinter, or if they eat too much.

I'm sure he'll be okay. He's probably just confused now... "why'd mommy take my new chewie away?"

Hopefully someone else, more knowledgeable, can ease your mind a little more.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I am not sure that they are very healthy but I just don't like giving any of mine them. They really stink and can cause their stomachs to be upset so I never give pig ears or cow hoofs to them.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I used to give my 70lb Chowmix the pigears occasionally as a treat. But I've never given them to my Malts. My vet advised me not to, he said they are greasy & unhealthy & not good at all, especially for small or toy dog breeds.


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

I have found something called "Better than Pig Ears" and they are so much better as a chew. My puppies love them and they sit and chew for hours.

http://www.alphadogtoys.com/better_ears_pi...dog_treats.html

I found them in Kroger, Walmart and other discount stores. :biggrin:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I don't think I would give pigs' ears to the boys, they are stinky, greasy and also could upset their tummy. We give flossies to the boys and they love them, they are tendons and also made here in the US rather than China, I don't trust anything made in China to give to the boys


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

> I have found something called "Better than Pig Ears" and they are so much better as a chew. My puppies love them and they sit and chew for hours.
> 
> http://www.alphadogtoys.com/better_ears_pi...dog_treats.html
> 
> I found them in Kroger, Walmart and other discount stores. :biggrin:[/B]


I finally found these at petsmart, are these ok, or are they too similar to pig ears? It says they have less fat, but I don't want to give him a treat and then take it away from him if I find out it is no good


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I give flossies also, under supervision. Mine LOVE them and the stink factor is much better than Bullystick breath.


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=515319
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that they are fine - in moderation. They don't smell like pig ears and they are a chew that doesn't get so small that they can choke on them. I keep an eye on my babies when they are chewing on them...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So, I've wondered about Lambs ears........no good either???????


----------

